# Edward Elgar



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Lang said:


> Elgarian said:
> 
> 
> > Now you see, that's really interesting. _Falstaff_ is very highly regarded, I know; and yet it's one of those extremely rare things - a major piece of music by Elgar that I've never really been able to warm to. It's a while since I last listened to it; I'll blow the dust off it and try again.
> ...


----------

